# Which university in Germany?



## n_dimitrova (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello everybody 
I am applying for a Master's degree at several universities in Germany and really don't know which one I should choose. I mean ... it is important to me to go to a really good university but the city is important as well ...
The universities I am applying to are the *University of Bonn* (Ms Economics), *University of Freiburg* (Ms in Economics: Profile Finance), the *University of Hamburg*(Economics) and *Ludwig Maximilians University*, Munich (again Economics). 
Would somebody give me some advice?...I know that Munich is a great city but don't know much about the others...and also the universities....
Hope somebody would be able to help me 
Thanks and wish you a nice day!
Best,
Nadya


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

Actually, all of these are really nice cities. All of them have a lot of culture.
Munich and Hamburg are huge and very cosmopolitan.
Freiburg is rather small, very green, very young, lots of students.
Bonn was the former capital, so kind of rich. Not too special, but still a nice place.
What is important for you in a city?

I don't know much about these universities, but LMU (Munich) is considered to be one of the best ones in Germany.


----------



## Nash000 (Apr 25, 2013)

n_dimitrova said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> The universities I am applying to are the *University of Bonn* (Ms Economics), *University of Freiburg* (Ms in Economics: Profile Finance), the *University of Hamburg*(Economics) and *Ludwig Maximilians University*, Munich (again Economics).



In terms of reputation for Economics, Bonn is the clear winner in your list. If that list is not yet final, you could also consider Mannheim, Cologne (where I studied Economics...) and Frankfurt, which all have very good economics departments. 

In terms of cities, Bonn and Freiburg are somewhat smaller cities, Munich and Hamburg are much bigger. All four are really nice to live in, imho.

Munich is I think the most expensive of the four, especially in terms of rent. 

Hope that helps!

Nash


----------



## lols123 (May 12, 2013)

Munich is a great city. I lived there myself for some time. Another university in Munich would be the Technical University but I'm not sure if they have courses in your field. LMU is located right at the heart of Munich. The campus looks wonderful and is a very nice old building. Lots of students around that area. I'm sure you would enjoy it very much!


----------

